# Espolsar



## Mei

Hola canalla, com anem?

Estic traduïnt una canço de Els Pets, Bona nit i tinc un dubte en una paraula. És aquest tros: 



> Posa el cap
> a la meva falda i deix la meva mà
> espolsar els fantasmes
> que t'amoïnen i t'espanten
> tanca els ulls que jo et vigilo des d'aquí.



No vull posar "expulsar" perquè no és ben bé això. Suposo que és el gest que fas quan t'empipa una mosca. 

¿Com ho dirieu vosaltres en castellà i en anglès?

Gràcies

Mei

Nota: Que bons estaven els calçots! Valga'm Déu, quan ho repetim?


----------



## Mei

Potser podria dir en castellà "expulsar" y en anglès "expel"... què hi dieu?

Salut

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola Mei:

El diccionario dice que es sacudir (*espolsar* _v. tr._ *sacudir, desempolvar, apalear. ), *aunque a lo mejor te sirve apalear. Para pasarlo al inglés dudo, mira aquí a ver cual te sirve, pero yo apostaría por shake off.

Saludos.

Ant.

P.D. Jo estic molt enfadat. Feu una calçotada i no me inviteu. Mal, molt mal.

Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola Mei:
> 
> El diccionario dice que es sacudir (*espolsar* _v. tr._ *sacudir, desempolvar, apalear. ), *aunque a lo mejor te sirve apalear. Para pasarlo al inglés dudo, mira aquí a ver cual te sirve, pero yo apostaría por shake off.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant.
> 
> P.D. Jo estic molt enfadat. Feu una calçotada i no me inviteu. Mal, molt mal.
> 
> Una abraçada.
> 
> Ant



Hola Ant!

En este caso, el gesto que haces con la mano para espantar a los fantasmas supongo que es el mismo que haces para echar a una mosca, ¿sabes?

En inglés la que más me gusta es "to brush off" porque los fantasmas son los que "molestan".

Gracias Ant. 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Hola Ant!
> 
> En este caso, el gesto que haces con la mano para espantar a los fantasmas supongo que es el mismo que haces para echar a una mosca, ¿sabes?
> 
> En inglés la que más me gusta es "to brush off" porque los fantasmas son los que "molestan".
> 
> Gracias Ant.
> 
> Mei


 
De nada Mei, un placer.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Ooops... que tonta... puedo utilizar "espantar"... vaya... 

Mei


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Ooops... que tonta... puedo utilizar "espantar"... vaya...
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei, jo diria ahuyentar en castellà.


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> Hola Mei, jo diria ahuyentar en castellà.



Ah sí, molt millor, gràcies. 

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Encara que trobo que "ahuyentar" està perfecte, tampoc no està malament "sacudir", perquè en castellà prou que es diu "sacudirse a alguien de encima".

Siau !


----------



## Mei

Al final vaig fer servir "ahuyentar" però gràcies Megane. 

Fins la propera!

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

Jo una vegada vaig traduïr esta cançó al castellà i la veritat és que ara no recordo què vaig posar en aquest vers, però em va costar molt trobar un equivalent per "espolsar els fantasmes".


----------

